# Holes in my potato plants



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Whats causing this? little holes in the leaves of my potato plants, all over the plant. at first I thought it was hail damage but nothing else has hail damage and its pretty uniforma all over the plants.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Colorado Potato Beetle?


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Flea beetle? I get those and they seem to like my potatoes better than anything. They leave very small holes all over the leaf, like a pinhole.

I have Colorado potato beetles too, but I think it's the flea beetles making the pinholes....

Heck, look for both


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

will it hurt the plant in the long run or should i dust with something? I try to be organic without haveing to use pest control but I'm getting tired of losing plants to bugs.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Potatoes will probably survive flea beetles. They won't survive the Colorado Potato Beetle. CPBs eat too much!


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

You can grow organically AND use pesticides by choose organic pesticides. It's a myth that organic growers can't use pesticides. http://www.planetnatural.com/site/monterey-garden-insect.html


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I get flea beetles really bad and I dust with rotonone for them. They arrive as soon as the plants emerge and eat the heck out of the leaves. I figure the potatoes need those leaves for something so I want the leaves intact. The flea beetles will eat dern near the whole leaf if I do not dust for them.


----------

